# I'd Love A Epic Armageddon Ipa Recipe.. Please.



## gava (16/5/11)

hey guys, Guy at work got me a Epic Armageddon IPA on the weekend and I must say I need to brew this NOW..
Has anyone had any luck with a close to recipe to this beer?

that is all  

cheers
gav


----------



## pimpsqueak (16/5/11)

*watches with great interest*

I'm going to have a crack at the Epic Pale Ale first. Once I can make it well enough I'll have a crack at the Armageddon.
The good thing is that you can go the Epic website and it tells you the hops used and the IBU of each beer. It's a good place to start.


----------



## argon (16/5/11)

> INGREDIENTS
> Malt - English Pale Ale, Carmalt
> Hops - US Cascade, US Centennial, US Columbus, US Simcoe
> 
> ...



Ok... i'm interested too. Haven't done this one but i'll have a stab at trying to put something together and hope the Luke Nicholas puts his head in for a bit of advice.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Epic Armageddon IPA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.50 L 
Boil Size: 26.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 59.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Ale - Golden Promise Bairds (3.0 SRM) Grain 82.09 % 
0.80 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (15.0 SRM) Grain 11.94 % 
0.40 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 SGrain 5.97 % 

30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (60 min) Hops 43.6 IBU 

10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (10 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 

10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 

10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 14Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 

10.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.70 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.74 L of water at 73.7 C 65.0 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## domix (16/5/11)

Love the Armageddon too. Here's a thread that was started a little while ago about this.
Also the Epic site lists the ingredients, but not the %

INGREDIENTS
Malt - English Pale Ale, Carmalt
Hops - US Cascade, US Centennial, US Columbus, US Simcoe

Alc/Vol - 6.66% (the number of the yeast)
IBU - 60

Gava, just noticed your in Bendigo. If you got Saturday spare there is the Kiwi Great SpecTAPular at the Local Taphouse in St Kilda.
20 different kiwi beers on tap. Looking forward to Epic's new Imperial IPA; The Hop Zombie!


----------



## davo4772 (16/5/11)

Here  is the link to the Epic Pale Ale Recipe


And here too


----------



## gava (16/5/11)

domix said:


> Gava, just noticed your in Bendigo. If you got Saturday spare there is the Kiwi Great SpecTAPular at the Local Taphouse in St Kilda.
> 20 different kiwi beers on tap. Looking forward to Epic's new Imperial IPA; The Hop Zombie!



Mate at work is going down to that, I dont have the spare time to whip down to melb on the weekend.. I would LOVE to.

The guy at work is having a beer hardon for Hop Zombie so hopfully we'll order some in..


cheers.


----------



## domix (16/5/11)

Just remembered im going to the 'Meet the Brewers' event at Purvis Beer this Thursday.
Luke Nicholas from Epic, as well as Soren from 8 wired and Carl Tuatara will be there.
I'll do my best to pick Luke's brain for recipe tips.


----------



## gava (16/5/11)

awesome! i'll be interested in some tips!


----------



## domix (20/5/11)

Spoke to Luke on Wednesday night at the hop zombie launch (didn't get a taste, the 50L keg disappeared in 40mins!)
and Kelly last night.
Golden promise is the main malt with a fair bit of caramalt chucked in.
As far as hopping simcoe was used more early in the boil with columbus towards the end. (i think all cascade, centenial, simcoe and columbus are used in the boil)
Dry hopped at 1.017 OG to terminal with all 4 hops.
Then dry hopped again with all four hops for about 2-3 weeks! at about 0 degrees C. Apparently to cold hopping prevents that grassy, vegetative taste.
Its more about allowing solvent extraction of flavour and aroma.
Big thanks to Luke and Kelly. Really friendly and helpful blokes.


----------



## gava (20/5/11)

fantastic news! now to do some tests!


----------



## Hefty (20/5/11)

Hey, I don't mean to hijack but does anyone see the humour in wanting to brew this beer the week before this alleged May 21 "rapture"? :lol: 

Cheers!
Jono.


----------



## domix (20/5/11)

Well I know what I'll be drinking tomorrow then.
Also with the release of Hop Zombie maybe it's a foretelling of the soon to occur zombie apocalypse!
we can only hope. 

*loads shotgun*


----------



## justsomeguy (20/5/11)

domix said:


> Well I know what I'll be drinking tomorrow then.
> Also with the release of Hop Zombie maybe it's a foretelling of the soon to occur zombie apocalypse!
> we can only hope.
> 
> *loads shotgun*



Well I just finished reading the Zombie Preparedness Guide so I'm good to go.  


justsomeguy


----------



## gava (27/6/11)

anyone had a stab at this one? Im still living with my sister until our house is built so brewing is on the go slow at the moment.


----------



## argon (1/12/11)

Bumping this one...i just picked up a bottle of Amargeddon for consumption tonight. Looks as though i have all the ingredients in the inventory. Anyone have any luck finding or brewing something along these lines. 

i could easily be tempted to brew the recipe i posted earlier in lieu of an LFPA i had planned this weekend.


----------



## Logman (1/12/11)

Anyone bought Epic beers on the Gold Coast? Dan Murphy's don't have it...


----------



## Vanoontour (20/4/12)

Bump, anyone try this yet?


----------



## Vanoontour (20/4/12)

Thinking of trying this out. What do we think?

New Recipe (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.063 (P): 15.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.19 %
Colour (SRM): 8.0 (EBC): 15.7
Bitterness (IBU): 55.1 (Average)

91.6% Golden Promise Malt
8.4% Caramalt

0.2 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.9 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.9 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.9 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------

